# Its That Time Of Year - Happy 24th?



## Angelsboi (Oct 29, 2003)

Wow.  This has been a tumultuous Year.

The breaking up of Randy and I

My AIDS Diagnosis

Being on my own for the first time ... ever!

Life, love everything.

Here is to another year


----------



## Henry (Oct 29, 2003)

*clinks glass*

Hear, Hear, A.B.!

Keep on, man!


----------



## Ed Cha (Oct 29, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Angelsboi!


----------



## Bloodstone Magi (Oct 29, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> *clinks glass*
> 
> Hear, Hear, A.B.!
> 
> Keep on, man!




I second that!

To another year!


----------



## Terraism (Oct 29, 2003)

A happy birthday from me, too.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 29, 2003)

Aye!  A toast to the brave laddie!    Here's to another *flips open world almanac* 35+ years of goodness!


----------



## Buddha the DM (Oct 29, 2003)

May the next year be better & brighter than the last.


----------



## BSF (Oct 29, 2003)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tallok (Oct 29, 2003)

Happy Birthday, hope for a better year


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 29, 2003)

happy birthday!

joe b.


----------



## Ace (Oct 29, 2003)

Angelsboi said:
			
		

> Wow.  This has been a tumultuous Year.
> 
> The breaking up of Randy and I
> 
> ...




And many many more to you


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 29, 2003)

Happy Birthday Angelsboi.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 29, 2003)

Hooray!  I was worried that I hadn't seen you around for a while, man.  How's the old bone marrow/immune system doing?


----------



## diaglo (Oct 29, 2003)

Happy Birfday, Ryan.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 29, 2003)

Happy birthday, mate! May you have many more!


----------



## Mark (Oct 29, 2003)

Happy B-Day and hang in there!


----------



## Mercule (Oct 29, 2003)

Happy B-day.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey! Its the birthday boi! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Angelsboi (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## NiTessine (Oct 29, 2003)

Happy birthday, Angelsboi!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 30, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RYAN!!!!!

May this year be filled with better health, happiness, and peace of mind.  Hang in there!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 30, 2003)

Happy birthday, but these threads go in Meta.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2003)

Happy Birthday!  I wish you a very happy birthday and best wishes for the year.


----------



## Angelsboi (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks everyone and Sorry Dinkle


----------



## isidorus (Oct 30, 2003)

Happy Birthday Angelsboi!

Hope everything is okay, love reading your journal.


----------



## randomling (Oct 30, 2003)

Happy birthday, Ryan. Hope the next year's better.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 30, 2003)

Happy birthday! I just know next year will be better for you 'cause frankly, I don't think there's much room for it to be worse. Sooo.... I hope it's REALLY better than last year! Like, so much better you forget last year even happened, its just that dang good!

And whatever happened to that cool graphic of the dude with glowing wings or whatever you used to have in your sig? You should put that back.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 30, 2003)

Happy Happy Joy Joy!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, Happy Birthday, mr. Boi


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Algolei (Nov 1, 2003)

Have a happy 25th year.

--Algolei--


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 1, 2003)

Happy belated birthday!!!

Here's hoping this year is a little more settled than the last!


----------

